# How to use a Proxy IP



## lastofme (Dec 30, 2013)

Dear community,

Today, I am trying to use a proxy IP to avoid DDoS attacks. I've hired a company and they have given me an IP, but I do not know how to link it to my dedicated _[server? -- mod.]_. If anyone can help me it would be nice.

Kind regards.

Info: FreeBSD version 8.4 release p5.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: How tu use a Proxy IP*

Sorry, it's hard to tell what you are asking.  Can you give more details?  What kind of proxy?  What kind of attacks are you expecting?


----------



## lastofme (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: How tu use a Proxy IP*

Sorry if I have not explained it well.

Well, I expect DDoS attacks to certain ports. To mitigate it, I hired an IP proxy on http://www.x4b.net. In the manager of x4b, it gives me an IP and in that manager, I put the ports and the IP of my dedicated server, and the system gives me his IP with my ports allowed.

So far so good, my clients can connect to my server with the IP proxy, but when they access the application, the server gives the real IP instead of the IP with which they agreed (the proxy).

I hope I explained it a little better, thanks.

Thank you very much.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2013)

What is the application you are running?


----------



## lastofme (Dec 30, 2013)

It's my application, I have developed it in Java.

The problem occurs when the clients connect, the IP should remain with the login, but does not. It changes when the port changes (when passing the login area, it connects to the client area on the other port).

Sincerely.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 1, 2014)

This is getting more unclear. Please don't be sparse on the details, unless you have something to hide.


----------

